# Aphogee Protein Treatment How long?



## natural2008 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello Ladies,
I plan to give myself my first protein treatment tonight and would like to know how long you leave the protein on under the dryer?  Is 45 min- 1hr  too long?  I have had major breakage and shedding?

Thank you all for your time in advance,
Natural2008


----------



## natural2008 (Jan 8, 2009)

bumptie bump


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 8, 2009)

natural2008 said:


> bumptie bump


 
I use the Aphogee 2 min reconstructor 15 mins w/ heat, rinse,and then 45-1hr moisturizing condish.  Breakage is a wrap after that for me.  Look for *My Discovery thread*. Should be in the 1st couple pages. It is all about protein.


----------



## Browndilocks (Jan 8, 2009)

I just did one and I sat under my pibbs for about 40 minutes.  Then I rinsed it out with a little CON and followed up by using the balancing conditioner that comes with the treatment.  After letting that sit for 2 minutes, I saturated my head with ORS replenishing conditioner and sat back under the dryer for 45 minutes.  Hair is strong, healthy, not shedding and not too dry.


----------



## Neith (Jan 8, 2009)

It took about 20-25 mins for me... just as soon as it dries and your hair gets hard/stiff.  I would guess that everyone's hair takes different lengths of time to dry... but yeah, just wait until it dries into your hair.

And be VERY careful while your hair is in that state.  It'll get very brittle and could break off if you bend it.

That's for the TWO STEP.

For the TWO MINUTE, then your hair won't get hard.  You can leave it on as long as you'd like, but just make sure to follow up with a good DC for a longer period of time.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 8, 2009)

Which treatment are you referring to? The 2 Step or the 2 Minute?


----------



## natural2008 (Jan 8, 2009)

both the 2-step and 2 min treatments.


Also should i cover my head with a plastic cap or nor with the protein treatment?


----------



## Neith (Jan 8, 2009)

natural2008 said:


> both the 2-step and 2 min treatments.
> 
> 
> Also should i cover my head with a plastic cap or nor with the protein treatment?



You're not using them at the same time, are you?

With the 2 step NOOOOOOOOO!  It gets very sticky, you just go under the dryer or blowdry it.

The 2 min is like any other deep conditioner, you should wear a plastic cap.


----------



## Browndilocks (Jan 8, 2009)

I wouldn't advise doing both treatments at the same time.  Do 1 or the other.  If you do the 2 step treatment, do not wear a plastic cap under the dryer.  Once your hair hardens and dries, you need to wet your hair first before you start to manipulate it because it can break off if you dont. This is why I add a little CON once I begin rinsing. The 2 step treatment is very strong and you MUST counter that treatment with an ample amount of moisture to prevent breakage.  This is why I personally follow the 2nd step with a deep conditioning of my own.


----------



## natural2008 (Jan 8, 2009)

thank you so much browndilocks.  once the treatment dries and after I wash my hair I will do a good deep condition for about an hour.  I hope this stops the breakage because I do not like this and my hair has never done this before.


----------



## Browndilocks (Jan 8, 2009)

No problem.  This is exactly how I did it:

1 - Wash hair thoroughly
2 - Apply step 1 Aphogee treatment
3 - Sit under dryer.  My hair is really thick so I sat for 40 mins to ensure my whole head was dry.

4 - Rinse treatment out of hair.  Add a little CON while rinsing to make sure all of the protein is out.
5 - Apply step 2 treatment, balancing conditioner & comb thru hair.
6 - Wait 2 minutes and rinse. I added a little CON to this rinse as well.
7 - Apply your favorite MOISTURIZING deep conditioner.  I used ORS replenishing
8 - Sit under dryer for at least 30 minutes.
9 - Rinse with no shampoo
10 - Dry & style as usual.

I have been experiencing a lot of shedding and this has really helped.  I am also going to be using a little more moisturizer than usual until my hair is back on track.


----------



## natural2008 (Jan 8, 2009)

thank you.


----------



## malachi74 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for this thread. I'm thinking of stepping up my protein game too and this helps explain how to use the aphogee.


----------

